# Valve Flow Adjustments



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I tried to find a thread on this topic already but couldn't find anything specific to making adjustments to the amount or volume of water flow at the valve box.

I have Orbit Voyager rotors - one at the top of my yard and the other at the end of my driveway that are spaced roughly 40' apart and I am not quite getting head to head coverage with them. I'd say they are maxing out at around 35' while Orbit claims the heads will cover up to 52'.

I am not an irrigation expert so I'm afraid to start messing with the valves to adjust the pressure to the heads but I've seen some YouTube videos that make the process seem pretty simple. My system is about 20 years old and I know that all of the original equipment is weathermate.

If anyone has any advice on whether I should try to increase the flow from the valves to the heads let me know!

Thanks for reading.


----------

